# Boardsort like for Europe



## nunik (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know any website, that is buying motherboards and other PC parts like Boardsort.com for Europe (EU)? 

I am from Europe, and Boardsort is only for USA.Even if they would accept other countries, shipping to them will be to high 

Thank you


----------



## shmandi (Apr 15, 2015)

There are many in Germany. You can check this thread for details.


----------



## nunik (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------

